# Hey guys, check this



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Cast-Pro-by-Tommy-Farmer
way to go bro
charlie


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, I was happy to stumble across that. Congrats Tommy!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

That is awesome! I'm the proud owner of two models and love them.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks guys...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Outstanding....Great rods....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Just got the January catalog. 

Blanks are in there...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm up to 3! 
Very Cool Tommy, I hope you sell a boatload, you deserve it!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats Tommy, I just got the catalogue in the mail today as well!


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Dropped the hammer on the CCP 12' 3-7 at Mudhole today and a new 666 Shuttle arrived yesterday - Thanks Tommy! Building her out with American Tackle Titanium NIRLC Nanolite rings, a Fuji Titanium Alconite TMNAT concept top, Fuji DPMS 20 seat with a Billy @ NERB custom grips setup split-grip style. Looking for Blue & White tribalz chevrons on black grips from Billy and threading my CCP with Red, White & Blue threads to set this blank off with the new AKIOS Shuttle "The Beast." The Beast has a chrome sides, black cage with a blue spool...can't wait to get her ready for PINS as well as casting for all she's worth! About time I gave the Fenwicks a rest


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Post pics when you get her built!!

The 12' is a versitile rod that does a lot of things very well. Enjoy!

Tommy




OceanMaster said:


> Dropped the hammer on the CCP 12' 3-7 at Mudhole today and a new 666 Shuttle arrived yesterday - Thanks Tommy! Building her out with American Tackle Titanium NIRLC Nanolite rings, a Fuji Titanium Alconite TMNAT concept top, Fuji DPMS 20 seat with a Billy @ NERB custom grips setup split-grip style. Looking for Blue & White tribalz chevrons on black grips from Billy and threading my CCP with Red, White & Blue threads to set this blank off with the new AKIOS Shuttle "The Beast." The Beast has a chrome sides, black cage with a blue spool...can't wait to get her ready for PINS as well as casting for all she's worth! About time I gave the Fenwicks a rest


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I got the 2-5 oz. working now. I taped some guides on, trued up the reel seat and made a few casts. I like the way it loads, I cast a 100 gram tournamnet sinker and I only had a 20 # shock leader so i didnt try to lock it up. Three casts all between 160 and 172 paces. I've done a lot of field casting and that is 2.5 feet/pace for me. I liked the way it loaded, and since I pompano fish a lot I expect it to cast the fleas well. That may be confusing to some, but the old pompano possee on the gulf coast can tell you about rods that are too stiff and kill the fleas on long casts. Any way, the way it feels with a fish is a big part of the enjoyment for me, but i suspect good things from the static bends and jerks i put it through. I'm not much on decorative wraps so it will be utilitarian. The best part is, I may just have to load up and take it down to bonnsteele park and try it out next month. Here are a couple of pics, the little fat man knows his rods......


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Will do Tommy!

Kingfish - sweet and congratulations! I agree about a good Pompano setup.......it takes a specific blank to not over power the bait during lift-off and this is great to hear! I pump Ghost Shrimp (Sand Shrimp etc) for pomps along PINS, and I don't have a decent long rod to deploy pomp baits without wading to do so. Great to hear the 2-5 will deliver without flinging the bait off. I'm going to try a little artifcial lure setup for Pompano once I get the new CCP setup. My thought is to tie on a 3-4 ounce round river weight on the bottom of a clear mono leader. Above that I will tie off a couple of drop loops and extend these out with a very light mono drop tied directly to a pair of NEW PENNY colored DOA shrimp lures. Blast this out as far as I can go, let the round weight settle to the bottom and then reel and work all over the bars with the DOA shrimp dancing in the current. A long distance lure offering that allows me to work a lot of bottom with these 1/4 ounce DOA's suspended over the sand with the weight several feet behind dragging sand and making noise. I catch a lot of Pompano in the first and second wade guts here in South Texas using DOAs and extending this out with the long rod...sounds like it may work in the same fashion? Don't know till I try it and I know this setup will work on flounder and small redfish....they aren't as spooky about leaders as Pomps are. I will probably rig these DOA's (Texas weedless style) so they can make the long distance flight just in front of the old river weight. If it works....or doesn't work....I'll share here. 

I toyed with the idea of the 2-5 as my first blank build but decided to go 3-7 to cover my mid-range Fenwick. I'll pick up the 2-5 after I finish the 3-7...sounds like she will work perfectly with lighter payloads and considering I'm dropping tons of blank weight with this new rod, compared to my old school Fenwicks, I may be tempted to cast the Port Mansfield jetties like those up North chasing stripers except...I'll be targeting King Mackerel and Tarpon, tossing big lures with the 666 and a Squall 15. 

As my scene unfolds.....I'll share it here on P&S.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

OM,

The 12' CPS is a great all around rod. It doesn't have quite the range of the 13' 3-6 but it is lighter, thinner and more versitile. 

Enjoy and please keep us posted!

Tommy


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Good deal tommy. Meant to ask how that was going the last time we talked.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

The 11' 2to5 is a great pomp rod and agod all around rod


----------

